# Adoption: Looking to adopt 1 to 2 girls



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello:

I am looking to adopt up to 2 ratty-girls. I currently have a 4 story Martin cage packed with toys, wheel, hammock, etc. I also have an Exotic Vet established and a ratty-girl sitter whom stays to care and play with the girls when I am traveling for work. As you can see we take their care and well-being VERY seriously!

I live in North Miami, Florida and can travel. I am really looking for girls that are adults, at least a year as Cupcake is about 2....not so sure as she was an adoptee as well.

Contact me at your convenience:
chynna luschen
[email protected]
305-776-4425 cell phone

Thank So Much,
Chynna & Cupcake


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

If you wanted to, there's no reason you couldn't take on 2 baby girls. I've heard of older rats appearing to stay younger with babies around. Intros tend to be easier with babies too. It can work with adults but may just take more time. I'd get another two opposed to one - I keep my number to that so I'm not left with a lone boy when one passes away.

Good luck in your search. Have you looked at/called rescue centres around you and looked on www.petfinder.com. It may be worthwhile for you to take a look at rats available for rehoming on Florida Rat List forum and also Goosemoose forum.


----------

